# Fehlercodes



## Moartel (1. Oktober 2001)

Ich hoffe mal ich bin hier im richtigen Forum.
Ich möchte für eine Homepage benutzderdefinierte Fehlerseiten mache, bräuchte dazu aber ein paar Infos. Leider kenne ich nicht alle Fehlernummern auswendig.

404 = File not Found, ist mir klar
401 = ich glaube Acces forbidden
500 = tja, da setzts bei mir aus. Weiß das hier jemand?


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

Oh eins meiner Lieblingsthemen:

100 Continue
101 Switching Protocols
200 OK
201 Created
202 Accepted
203 Non-Authoritative Information
204 No Content
205 Reset Content
206 Partial Content
300 Multiple Choices
301 Moved Permanently
302 Moved Temporarily
303 See Other
304 Not Modified
305 Use Proxy
400 Bad Request
401 Unauthorized
402 Payment Required
403 Forbidden
404 Not Found
405 Method Not Allowed
406 Not Acceptable
407 Proxy Authentication Required
408 Request Time-Out
409 Conflict
410 Gone
411 Length Required
412 Precondition Failed
413 Request Entity Too Large
414 Request-URL Too Large
415 Unsupported Media Type
500 Server Error
501 Not Implemented
502 Bad Gateway
503 Out of Resources
504 Gateway Time-Out
505 HTTP Version not supported

Ein paar Infos dazu findest Du auch hier, aber eher auf 404 spezialisiert:
http://www.404lounge.net/content/404.php3


----------



## Moartel (1. Oktober 2001)

Hey, thx Shiivva.
Das hilft mir echt.

Aber wieviel von euch shiver-shiiver,shiva,shiivva-Mädels rennen denn noch da draußem rum? Ich steig da bald nimmer durch.


----------



## Shiivva (1. Oktober 2001)

ich versteh echt nicht was Ihr da für Probleme mit habt?
Shiivva das bin ich und der Nick kommt von Shiva.
shiver = Schauern (Zittern)...

ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## Arcaine (2. Oktober 2001)

hm shivAA

oder shivÄÄ

fast das gleiche aber doch ein unterscheid ;-))

hmm..am einfachsten du merkst dir die Signatur *gg*


----------



## shiver (2. Oktober 2001)

bah......... männer  

merken:

die mit dem rosa-fimmel, das is Shiivaa (oder so  )

die mit dem dirt-fimmel, das bin ich


----------



## Shiivva (2. Oktober 2001)

diese Unterscheidung gefällt mir


----------



## Moartel (2. Oktober 2001)

Hm, das könnte sogar ich checken  

Hoffentlich tauchen ned noch mehr auf.


----------

